
The anti-vax narrative gets darker - CarolineW
https://sciencebasedmedicine.org/the-anti-vaccine-narrative-just-gets-darker/
======
sharemywin
The narrative has played out time and again.

-toxic waste in the 70s

-Smoking 80s

-Climate change - now as we speak

-opioids - now as we speak

-US healthcare and insurance in general. (the rest of the world does it one way and you do it another...obviously we're right)

Corporations have massive profits at risk use science to manipulate the
government and the public. government rolls over for corporate interests.

I'm not saying there is anything to anti-vax or not. But, the narrative isn't
unique to anti-vax.

